# Reguladores lm7812 en paralelo



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 21, 2008)

Bueno, primero que todo felicitar a todos por colaborar con este gran foro.

saben chicos tengo una super tremenda duda , estoy haciendo una fuente de poder regulable de 12v de 2A y quería saber si puedo hacerla como la dejare en la imagen con los lm7812 en paralelo ya que cada uno me da 1A, ésto lo vi por aqui en el foro pero con unos lm317 en paralelo, espero me ayuden, o si tienen algun diagrama de alguna fuente de 12v de 2A sería mejor jejejjeje.

Yapos amigos que esten muy bien y cuídense mucho.

Chauu y muchas gracias de antemano se despide atte. Carlos Miranda


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola.
En el dibujo reemplaza el 7812 por LM317 y pon estas resistencias:
R3=150 ohm
R2=1300 ohm
Con estos valores te dá 12V.
Tambíen puedes usar:
R3=220 ohm
R2=2000 ohm (resistencia variables de ajuste)
y calibras R2 para obtener el valor de 12V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias amigo voy a segur tu consejo 

Que estes bien 

Gracias y adiós.....

Atte. Carlos Miranda


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 22, 2008)

TEO_RAZA en tu circuito veo dos fallos los cuales no imposibilitan su funcionamiento pero...

1º el LM7812 por si solo ya da los 12v. sobran las seristencias R2,R3 (Salida fija)
2º al poner dos transistores en paralelo LM7812 necesitas intercalar una resistencia a la entrada de cada una de los transistores que limite la intensidad en cada uno, para que los dos trabajen con el mismo esfuerzo.
Sin esta resistencia un transistor puede estar entregando 500mA y el otro 1000mA por ejemplo, la cuestion es que los dos entregen la misma intensidad.


----------



## Juan Romero (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola amigo TEO, te sugiero que uses esta configuracion en tu ckto. Las resistencia de 1 ohm sirven para equilibrar la corriente de cada IC.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 23, 2008)

Casi perfecto el circuito.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 23, 2008)

hola
las resistencias de 1ohm quedarian mejor si las pusieras de 2W


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2008)

Y el catodo de D5 directamente al condensador C1


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 28, 2008)

disculpen amigos otra consulta

¿¿¿ que transformador le pongo a esta fuente ?

uno de 220 vac / 16vac ?  estara bien

esque no comprendo bien ese tema 

desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos a todos 

adios.....

atte. carlos miranda


----------



## RAFAEL13971000 (Ago 28, 2009)

El transformador deve ser de 220/12V y 2.5A. Perdon la tardansa


----------

